# MB Quart QSD 210



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the QSD 4 inch comp set. The midrange looks more like a 4 or smaller. I found the tweeters to be pleasant even after listening to them for 3 hours last night. I did have to use some EQ to work everything out but they sound nice.

I would have to say the MB Quart QSD 210 is one of the best out of the box 4-inch comp sets I have heard. Take into consideration the 4 inch comp market is not very big. 

I will post more once I have had a chance to break them in.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Can't wait to hear more. I'm looking to do a set on my dash.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks you for the review. Keep us posted for some critical listening results.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Good to see someone else around here likes these speakers as much as I do. 

Once the weather gets better I'm actually starting my full blown install with the QSC 216 components. 

Talk about going AGAINST the grain.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have approx another 6 hours on this setup and they are starting to tame a little. I found an old country song that has a couple of fiddles and they sound so realistic. Acoustic guitars sound great. They seem to really shine on female vocals like Heart. I played some older Prince and Madonna with a techno type beat and they really take care of business. Tyrone Davis and Marvin Seas sound good and full. I still think I have some break in time left, so more will come. I am convinced that these are my new favorite comp set. I like them so much I thought about putting a set in my wife’s car.

These things cover the entire range of music mated with my Morel CAW’s. 

I still dont see where the harsh remark has come from on the Tweeters. I have the tweeters set at 0 and they are not harsh at all.

I think some of these remarks are second hand and not from personal experience.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

8675309 said:


> I still dont see where the harsh remark has come from on the Tweeters. I have the tweeters set at 0 and they are not harsh at all.
> 
> I think some of these remarks are second hand and not from personal experience.


I have always said the same thing. One of my favorite tweeters to date. Go luck with your setup.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I am using a PCE-210 comp set for a center channel and it sounds very nice. I have the tweeter currently set at the first detent level. I think that it is -3db. I really like the tweeter as well and find the entire set to to be a solid performing mid range. I purchased the PCE -vs- the QSD set because it could be configured either as a coax or a component set. 

The tweeter really shines on electric guitars. I wonder if people try to get too much out of the mid and that is why they think that the tweeter is harsh.


----------



## TampaIS250 (Nov 25, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Good to see someone else around here likes these speakers as much as I do.
> 
> Once the weather gets better I'm actually starting my full blown install with the QSC 216 components.
> 
> Talk about going AGAINST the grain.


I have had the QM216.61's, QM213.61's, QSD216's. QSC216's and am currently finallizing the latest install with the QSC216s. I love them!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

ahh yes the mb quart love thread (where have you guys been)


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the 5.25 set and when they are installed and tuned properly I personally don't think that they can be beat.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I have been using the 210/164 for a little more than a year now. The 210 set sounds real nice when bi amped with the 164. A nice set-up for the money.
Numerous people while hearing my car at the meets have stated that they did not realize the quarts sounded like that (not harsh).


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

8675309 said:


> I still dont see where the harsh remark has come from on the Tweeters. I have the tweeters set at 0 and they are not harsh at all.
> 
> I think some of these remarks are second hand and not from personal experience.


My experience also. I would bet alot of money on that being the case.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I have had plenty of time to break this in. They are sounding better and better every day. The tweeters seem like they have calmed down.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

what's the difference with D C E at the end of the models? QSD QSC blah blah.?

I have PWE 160.. kinda weird since it's in a PCE 216 box.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The letter at the end denotes the generation. First A, then B, and C, etc.


----------



## suds1228 (Apr 22, 2008)

I knew they would sound good. I have a set of the PSC 210 matched w/ DD 6.5" Midbasses and they scream with 125w RMS. I completely agree that Quarts need some patient tweeking but when dialed in I can't think of a better speaker overall.


----------

